# Part number for center console?



## turbotechno (Nov 21, 2000)

Does any body know the part number(s) for the whole center console? SEL model with the sliding cupholders, thanks!


_Modified by turbotechno at 6:08 PM 10-6-2009_


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Part number for center console? (turbotechno)*

DON'T KNOW THE PART # OFFHAND, BUT YOUR BEST BET WOULD BE TO CHECK WITH A MOPAR DEALER, PREFERABLY ON-LINE FOR THE BEST PRICE. THE CONSOLE IS THE SAME AS THE CHRYSLER T&C AND THE DODGE CARAVAN, EVEN THE COLORS.


----------



## turbotechno (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: Part number for center console? (cscsc)*

thanks for the info!


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Part number for center console? (turbotechno)*

You're welcome, but I had a further thought... If I was looking to add a console, I'd check with a salvage yard. There are a number of '08 &'09 Chrysler/Dodge vans already wrecked, and a console should be available at a much better price than new. 
Check car-part.com or, use google for used part suppliers. Post what you find, someone else may benefit. Good luck


----------



## BlackVanRoutan (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Part number for center console? (cscsc)*

I was wondering the same thing. We have the SE, but the one thing neither of us liked was the small cheezy console compared to the SEL. I would like to up grade this, but was wondering how to deal with the fact that the SEL has a power point on the floor if you take out the console. I'm assuming it powers the accesory outlet and maybe a light? Anyway, does anyone know if that could be added as well? Otherwise, I'd have a nice console, but the plug inside would be of no value. Not a big deal but it would be nice to make it all work. 
FWIW, in case anyone else is looking for alternative consoles, I purchased a Black and Decker 12v cooler console for about $40 that heats or cools. Sure enough, once I take out the stock console, the B&D fits in there perfectly, has 2 cupholders built in, and matches the plastics well. I only put it in for longer trips, as the wife complained that her coffee mug doesn't fit for her daily commute!







But we used it last week on a 600 mile drive and it was nice to have room for 6 cold drinks right there.


----------



## boostingbilly (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Part number for center console? (BlackVanRoutan)*

pics of b&d cooler please.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Part number for center console? (boostingbilly)*

i found the center console on some dodge parts place. i gave up after seeing that the price was nearly 500$ @!!!


----------



## jasonzak (May 18, 2006)

Anyone else install a factory or aftermarket console. It's one of the few things I don't like about the van (se edition).


----------



## BlackVanRoutan (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll try to get some pics up in the next few days...stay tuned.


----------



## vwhelps (Oct 29, 2009)

7B0 863 243 A is the VW p/n for the large console


----------

